# how far will it go?!!



## shootemup (Nov 30, 2008)

I happen to work for a particular agency here in the state of utah, not dwr, not that it matters i work with wildlife. Now my questions is how far will shed hunters go to get sheds? I have no problem with shed hunters, however i do have a problem with shed hunters breaking the law to obtain them. the instilation i work for happens to be posted to tresspassing without proper clearance, however on a very regular basis people are coming on to our property illigally and shed hunting. One group was actually hauled off in cuffs, yet people still tresspass!!! this makes me so angery. 

Why in the world would people not respect themselves and their own safety as well as the instilations choice to keep them out, just to obtain shed?


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

You are absolutely correct. Sheds make normal people act irrationally. I have 8 or 10 bucks living in my field with my horses. It is posted No Trespassing and yet on a daily basis I kick people off or see their tracks. I catch people who I know and are 30-50 year old guys who are looking in my field for bone. One buck is about 6 years old and he only grows one complete antler. His one side is a 4 point, heavy with shallow forks. All these idiots think he has shed one side and they are jumping the fence. Anything for an antler, even illegal bs.......


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

That sounds pretty sad that you have to babysit the public every year. A lot of people don't have any respect someone's property.


----------



## shootemup (Nov 30, 2008)

packout you should electrify your fence then hide and watch i know id buy a ticket to see that.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2009)

Holy crap! I got sheds running out my ears. Cant even get my cousin to take a 350 class 6x shed off my hands but didn't feel right leaving it in the field. Heck, I even got a 280 6x7 euro mount in my garage I'm trying to find a good home for and can't even do that. You utards need some serious help.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Of course I have !! :roll:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

You forgot to add another choice in your poll.

5. Shed hunting is gay and I don't do it at all.

I wish you morons would just leave the deer alone. :evil:


----------



## FishlakeElkHunter (Sep 11, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> You forgot to add another choice in your poll.
> 
> 5. Shed hunting is gay and I don't do it at all.
> 
> I wish you morons would just leave the deer alone. :evil:


Man..... I agree 10000000%............Shed hunting is RIDICULOUS!!!!!!!!


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

As far as I'm concern'd,,Antler's kind of loose there appeal when there no longer
atached to a skull plate... :wink:

Don't get me wrong, If I step on one i'll pick it up. But I don't go out of my way
looking for them.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> You forgot to add another choice in your poll.
> 
> 5. Shed hunting is gay and I don't do it at all.
> 
> I wish you morons would just leave the deer alone. :evil:


+1
TEX for president....or better yet, the Director of DNR and/or the BLM. King, lets make him king.

Good grief, they're swarming Hooterville bad this year. Seen em out at sun-up Monday and Tuesday on the BLM ground. Doesn't anybody walk any more? At a minimum they should be required to hitch a 3-bottom plow and an 8-row planter to the back of their pick-ups.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Shed hunting is gay and I don't do it at all.
> I wish you morons would just leave the deer alone. :evil:


Gay ? Gay ?!?!? Listen here Mr. Prince Albert !!

My shed 'hunting' experience was last spring on U-111. A four point from an elk was right in the middle of the road, and down the road was another elk shed, a three point !! Nobody was chasing no elk to get these. In fact, I didn't see no elk, just two coyotes... :?


----------



## stillhuntin (Feb 14, 2008)

shootemup said:


> packout you should electrify your fence then hide and watch i know id buy a ticket to see that.


Specially when he held'em over the fence and the urine hit the strand


----------



## soules2007 (Oct 29, 2007)

Quite some time ago i was told that shed hunting was very detriemental(spelling) to the ecosystem. The sheds played a vital roll to suppling minerals and other nutrients to all types of critters. The first question that comes to mind is why would the DWR sanction such an activity if it hurt wildlife? Well as it has been posted many times previously the DWR would sell their own mothers to the highest bidders. Expect in the future to have significant price tags attached to shed hunting. The well being of wildlife is way down the list of priortys of the the DWR. Shed hunting by hunters is in way is like, Well IMO Stupid. And now you can watch videos in witch having the sheds of taken animals from previous years is a sort of an ego boost when in fact they are exstiguishing species that they claim to hold in the highest regaurd. BS.


----------



## rockymountainelk (Jan 18, 2009)

Stinkystomper said:


> Holy crap! I got sheds running out my ears. Cant even get my cousin to take a 350 class 6x shed off my hands but didn't feel right leaving it in the field. Heck, I even got a 280 6x7 euro mount in my garage I'm trying to find a good home for and can't even do that. You utards need some serious help.


I will be more than happy to take any sheds off your hands. Just shoot me a PM.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

It will go on until they get shed hunting banned!

I have some sheds I've found incidental to other activities like hunting or hiking, but I have never deliberately went into wintering areas to pick them. 

If the masses can't seem to police them selves and we constantly have to talk about this, then maybe its time possession of sheds should be banned! Period!!!! You already can’t posses a skull plate without a tag; we can just expand that ruling to include sheds.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> You forgot to add another choice in your poll.
> 
> 5. Shed hunting is gay and I don't do it at all.
> 
> I wish you morons would just leave the deer alone. :evil:


X3 What is the big deal?? I have a few laying around the yard but they were stumbled upon while chasing live animals that still had bone on their heads. :?


----------



## prettytiedup (Dec 19, 2007)

Packout,

You know, if you would just go out and chase those deer around a little bit, maybe bring your dog with you, those antlers will fall right off then you won't have to worry about all those tresspassers. :lol: 

Seriously, I don't get the whole shed thing. If you want to go for a hike in May and see if you can find a few great. But risking being arrested for a shed horn :roll: I agree that the antlers loose their value when no longer attached to a skull.


----------



## Texscala (Sep 8, 2007)

I find a few sheds every year. I never go out to lock for them but seem to stumble on them while hunting. Found a 2 point shed this year on an elk hunt. I find most sheds while hunting or searching for bird sign. 

The best sheds I ever found where after my grandma swore up and down that deer where eating her backyard up. I thought she lived to far into town and told her that if the deer were in her yard there would be sign everywhere. I opened up her back door and low and behold poop every where and a nice big thick 3 point (I used to watch him with my binos from her front window up on the mountain) and a spike. 

I would not cross into private property to look for sheds and while I hike a lot this time of year I make sure to keep lots of distance from wildlife. It is only a shed and when I find one I take it home and add it to the pile.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> Shed hunting by hunters in a way is like, Well IMO Stupid.


Yes, and it's also *GAY!*

Did I mention shed hunting was gay? So are the little "shed hunting" stickers these tough guys are putting on their tough trucks. Right next to their "Mossback" and their "Sneekie" stickers. Oh, and lets not forget the insufferable gay NASCAR stickers. :roll:

These are the same 37 year old white guys that still wear their hats backwards like little 16 year old punk jocks. You'll never be as cool as a black guy doing the same thing! You know who you are, It's *Lame!*

Have any of you guys ever *seen* a vagina? *\-\*


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

-O|o-


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> > Shed hunting by hunters in a way is like, Well IMO Stupid.
> 
> 
> Yes, and it's also *GAY!*
> ...


Dang tex you are on a roll with this topic. keep at it.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> > Have any of you guys ever *seen* a vagina? *\-\*


I always wondered why shed hunting didn't appeal to me. -_O-


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

I plan on going shed hunting soon. It is fun. All of you are the gay ones.....


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

idiot with a bow said:


> I plan on going shed hunting soon. It is fun. All of you are the gay ones.....


+1. Guess if I'd picked up the phone on Sunday, it would have confirmed my gayness because I'd have had a chance to go shed hunting with Tumblingwings and one of his buddies.... who I seriously doubt are gay, but think what you will. :roll: Oh, and antlers do look better attached to the skull plate but you risk the fires of hell coming at you from all directions if, God forbid, you ever pick one up. Hacksaw anyone? :?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I like to hike and look for shed antlers. My 6 year old also likes it, she is really not old enough for me to judge her sexual preference, but I'll keep you all posted.


----------



## Rock Pile (Jul 15, 2008)

IWAB---Now don't let Tex give you a hard time about shed hunting. You're just special!


----------



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

Ok, so I don't ever shed hunt, so maybe I just don't get it. But from the stuff I read in the outdoor mags, aren't most of the serious shed hunters selling off their finds? I swear in the last issue of either field and stream or outdoors life they posted a quick fact about what a good sized shed was worth and my jaw dropped. And from what I understand you can sell the smaller racks off overseas because they get used to make "herbal supplements" in the asian markets.

So am I wrong to think that this whole problem is motivated by money?


----------



## Lycan (Sep 22, 2008)

It sure can be. I was up in Park City last weekend. Saw a pair of moose sheds in a shop on Main St. for $3500. Unfortunately, shed hunting has gotten extremely commercial and is enticing the wrong kind of attention towards wildlife. Just check eBay and other places, some of the prices people will pay for antlers is unreal.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

WasatchOutdoors said:


> Ok, so I don't ever shed hunt, so maybe I just don't get it. But from the stuff I read in the outdoor mags, aren't most of the serious shed hunters selling off their finds? I swear in the last issue of either field and stream or outdoors life they posted a quick fact about what a good sized shed was worth and my jaw dropped. And from what I understand you can sell the smaller racks off overseas because they get used to make "herbal supplements" in the asian markets.
> 
> So am I wrong to think that this whole problem is *motivated by money*?


A lot of it, yes. I personally have never sold a shed and don't plan to. My wife would be very upset if I sold our home furnishings. :mrgreen:


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

I just like the Easter egg hunt aspect of it. Later I take them home and paint them up. Gay? Whatever.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> So am I wrong to think that this whole problem is motivated by money?


Ding Ding Ding!!! What do we have for him Bob?

Just like every other aspect of the hunting world or THE world for that matter, put a dollar sign under it and you bring out all the unsavory's and the idiots.

Peay up! :?

BTW, finding a shed while out hiking is one thing. Any other way or method of finding them with the purpose of showing your buddies what you "coulda" killed, or to make a fast buck, is *GAY*.


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

I get them any way possible. Beg, borrow, steal, poach, etc.

I don't sell them, paint them, or the like. I grind them up and then crush into a fine powder and add them to whatever beverage I, wife, girlfriend, mistress, whomever may be drinking with at the time.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> BTW, finding a shed while out hiking is one thing. Any other way or method of finding them with the purpose of showing your buddies what you "coulda" killed, or to make a fast buck, is *GAY*.


What about someone like me that likes to finds sheds from bucks/bulls I observed during the past season and I want to confirm how close my guess of it's score was? Is that *gay*, or it that *GAY*? :shock:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

*GAY!*


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> *GAY!*


If you were any kind of guide, you'd get the bull killed and find out that way. :twisted:


----------



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

"Antlers that are not attached to a skull plate are not appealing"

Why not re-attach them???[attachment=1:f3kkhel9]Before 1.jpg[/attachment:f3kkhel9]

[attachment=1:f3kkhel9]Mtn Mikes skull 2.JPG[/attachment:f3kkhel9]
In my opinion:
Shed hunting is free and You get the same trophy without killing the deer. I'm also a hunter, but I can't afford to hunt 20 animals a year. I hunt deer once a year and elk once a year. Shed hunting is a way for me to get some more trophies without the $ and all the hard work. The best part is everytime I look at my trophies, I know the buck is still out there for me to hunt.

Yes I have seen a vagina. No I'm not gay.


----------



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

Harry Nutzack said:


> I get them any way possible. Beg, borrow, steal, poach, etc.


 You better be careful there buddy. If I catch you poaching, you wont have a "Harry Nutzack" anymore.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> [quote="TEX-O-BOB":229jkk17]*GAY!*


If you were any kind of guide, you'd get the bull killed and find out that way. :twisted:[/quote:229jkk17]If you were any guide of person who uses his brain you would know that some animals don't measure up on the hoof, and any kind of guide wants those bucks/bulls to grow up before having them killed. That way, when you finally draw YOUR tag the big stinky will be there waiting for you to stick a custom made cedar tree trunk tipped with an EPEK 125 grain broadhead right through his lungs. :idea:


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

HJB said:


> Harry Nutzack said:
> 
> 
> > I get them any way possible. Beg, borrow, steal, poach, etc.
> ...


Ouch!! :lol:

I'll stay completely away from you when I'm gathering my sheds.


----------



## Rock Pile (Jul 15, 2008)

If Tex was a politician, he'd be asked to resign.......How dare you say what everybody thinks? I see alot of sheds used as yard ornaments.......very creative! I never thought of actually sticking sheds back into a bleached skull...........Is it necessary to fabricate a story of a stealthy stalk and kill to go along with the mount?


----------



## mack1950 (Sep 11, 2007)

call it what ya will but when my three year ole grandson came up to his dad and i beaming with pride over the little two year old raghorn three point shed he found well lets just call it priceless so yeah we take him out every chanch we get. on the negative side the 2 guys on four wheelers chasing the bull up behind the church last week are just well cant type it in here but those types are ruining it for everyone of us who just like to take the kids out for another version of a easter egg hunt.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

For your information Tex, sheds make great back scratchers and also ass scratcher for those hard to reach spots. Also if you grind it up put it in your drink you might even get lucky once in a while with the ol' lady. :mrgreen: :wink: :lol: Did I mention they look great by the hundreds on the fence around your double wide. I also enjoy sticking them on rabbits, who doesn't like a Jackalope? Really, if you don't like Jackalope's I will stab you in the ****ing jaw! :lol: :mrgreen: :wink: 

In all seriousness I like to look for sheds, but just not this time of the year, I like to look when it is warmer and the deer are doing better. I guess that would explain why I never find any. :?


----------



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

Not a real skull, it's a mountain mikes reproduction skull. These skulls are made to mount sheds on so you can show them off and see what they would really look like attached to a skull. Also made for those who don't want to go through the mess of doing a Euro on a buck they shoot.
Check it out

http://www.mountainmikesreproductions.com/index.html


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> Is it necessary to fabricate a story of a stealthy stalk and kill to go along with the mount?


Absolutely! and even better yet, have the buck mounted, then have him measured for the book!


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

I don't shed hunt but if you do great, just don't hurt the wildlife. If there are antlers at my house (shed garage etc.), they are going to be from something I shot, just my preference I guess. Who knows, maybe one day that will change (hopefully my sexual preference will stay the same however


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I guess I've never really "got it" as far as shed hunting. I personally put it in the same group of rock hounding, bird watching, nature photography, geocaching, etc... It is a way that folks like to get out, hike around the hills, and enjoy what nature has to offer. And you take something home as a souvineer - similar to a birder's list, some funky looking rocks, some sweet pictures, or a check for finding a geocache. And antlers are cool. I can see how a person can feel connected to get to take home a part of the animal. When I was a kid, no one hunted sheds. However, we collected them. If we'd find them while doing other things - it was a special treasure to take home. I remember one time out deer hunting near a local lake in central Idaho. We hiked through a quakie stand. I found one shed. Then another. And another. And so on. By the time I got back to the road, I had taken the rope out of my day pack and tied up all the sheds so I could carry them. My Dad had similar luck. We picked up about 50 between us in about an hour. It was a good time. We took them home and stacked them around the yard in Mom's flower beds. 

If folks want to head out hiking around trying to find them, I have no problem with that. Just don't chase the animals, and keep the four wheelers on the roads - don't tear up the country side.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I used to shed hunt a lot, I see it as another form of hunting and another excuse to spend time in the hills. I do NOT get caught up in the craze that has taken over now-days over finding 'trophy' sheds. I will NOT go after a shed if I think my presence will have a negative impact on the wildlife in the area. I like having sheds laying around the house/yard, just as I enjoy having taxidermy work hanging on my walls, wildlife paintings/prints on my walls. Shockingly, I have paintings on my walls that I didn't paint, and yet I don't feel the need to make up any stories about them. :shock: Same goes for the sheds I have. skullkrazy, known to frequent this site on occasion does incredible art work with sheds and reproduced skulls. His talent is very much in demand, so there must be a fairly good percentage of sportsmen who like sheds and antlers attached to skulls that they didn't actually kill. I know a very successful guide that just gave a matched set of sheds to skullkrazy to do his artwork on, simply because he has watched this buck for several years and has a connection with the beast. And, they are an amazing set of hardware. I don't think it is gay/lame at all to gather/collect/trade/sell antler sheds. I do however find it disturbing and in poor judgment that people (not sportsmen) are willing to harass wildlife to obtain antler sheds, that is what is gay/lame!


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> I used to shed hunt a lot, I see it as another form of hunting and another excuse to spend time in the hills. I do NOT get caught up in the craze that has taken over now-days over finding 'trophy' sheds. I will NOT go after a shed if I think my presence will have a negative impact on the wildlife in the area. I like having sheds laying around the house/yard, just as I enjoy having taxidermy work hanging on my walls, wildlife paintings/prints on my walls. Shockingly, I have paintings on my walls that I didn't paint, and yet I don't feel the need to make up any stories about them. :shock: Same goes for the sheds I have. skullkrazy, known to frequent this site on occasion does incredible art work with sheds and reproduced skulls. His talent is very much in demand, so there must be a fairly good percentage of sportsmen who like sheds and antlers attached to skulls that they didn't actually kill. I know a very successful guide that just gave a matched set of sheds to skullkrazy to do his artwork on, simply because he has watched this buck for several years and has a connection with the beast. And, they are an amazing set of hardware. I don't think it is gay/lame at all to gather/collect/trade/sell antler sheds. I do however find it disturbing and in poor judgment that people (not sportsmen) are willing to harass wildlife to obtain antler sheds, that is what is gay/lame!


Excellent post.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Don't let Tex fool you guys. I'd wager he has used sheds a time or two in one of his habitats or stands. 

I do like to go a on a few hikes every year to look for antlers and stretch my legs. Kids are old enough now that I take them for a few short hikes. Went with them on Monday and hit an area where the deer had moved out. No snow on the ground and in 4 hours we picked up 21 between my 9 year old, wife and me. Use your head and give the animals a break if they are in the area. We avoid areas which are still being used by the animals.

And for Tex and all his turkey hunting buddies, please don't distrub the doe(s) and cows which will be giving birth shortly after you are gunning down turkeys on their fawning and calving grounds..... :wink:


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> Don't let Tex fool you guys. I'd wager he has used sheds a time or two in one of his habitats or stands.
> 
> And for Tex and all his turkey hunting buddies, please don't disturb the doe(s) and cows which will be giving birth shortly after you are gunning down turkeys on their fawning and calving grounds..... :wink:


Hmm very good point. The word hypocrite comes to mind.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Packout said:


> Don't let Tex fool you guys. I'd wager he has used sheds a time or two in one of his habitats or stands.


Good call, in a thread about turkeys Tex posted some photos of some turkey art work. In the very first display between the two turkeys on the right:


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

I guess Tex is GAY :lol: :lol:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

WARNING !!!!

Something is wrong here.......the *Pro* posted a picture !!!! :shock: :shock:

It's Obama's fault :mrgreen:


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

I don't think there is anything gay about shed hunting. It is a great outside thing to do this time of year. It just is sad that people will pressure the animals in order to do it.

I only keep the fresh ones, if they are bleached I just leave them or give them away.

I have a couple bulls scoped out whose horns I am going to look for in a couple weeks.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

That shed was one I found in pro's front yard. I don't think he even misses it. 8)


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

I have to back Tex on this...Shed hunting is truely GAY! Besides, I can't ever find any of the **** things anyways!!!!! :evil: The only sheds I have had is in a rare moment during a REAL hunt I have stumbled on one or two. I have never understood the aimless wondering the winter grounds looking for sheds...but hey, thats just me, and I am not gay! :mrgreen:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

.45 said:


> WARNING !!!!
> 
> Something is wrong here.......the *Pro* posted a picture !!!! :shock: :shock:
> 
> It's Obama's fault :mrgreen:


Wrong! I merely cut/pasted a picture Tex posted. I knew you/others would try and say I broke my 'code' but I had my lawyer verify I made no breech of contract.

As for Tex openly admitting to theft, I am considering pressing charges. And, if that turkey was shipped across state lines it is a Federal offense (Lacy Act) and Tex will be doing time with Bubba!

So bwhntr, you admit it are a lousy antler hunter. Got it! Maybe stick to private land only!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I agree with Tex to a degree, just never understood it I reckon. Then I read this one and I was obligated to reply:


Rock Pile said:


> If Tex was a politician, he'd be asked to resign.......How dare you say what everybody thinks? I see alot of sheds used as yard ornaments.......very creative! I never thought of actually sticking sheds back into a bleached skull...........Is it necessary to fabricate a story of a stealthy stalk and kill to go along with the mount?


U funny--here is my favorite example, anyone know where this is, I think it is Jahan's relatives. I think this is the dream of all shedders. :mrgreen: The pic is not all that clear, but the posts have sheds stacked all the way around them about 6' high.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

This is as good a time to post this as any. Its been bugging me for some time. Call it a little petpeve of mine...

[youtube:1yt6088b]http://www.youtube.com/v/uEpBYKOs3ys&hl=en&fs=1[/youtube:1yt6088b]

KNOCK IT OFF!!!

Do you realize what you're saying?

Love,

Zimmy

P.S. I ride around on my 4-wheeler and chase deer all the time. Best way I've found to knock the antlers off early. :mrgreen:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

That is soooooo gay!


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

I know where that is Huge.....just down the street from the Pillow Talk. You should have saved it for the other thread.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

NHS said:


> I know where that is Huge.....just down the street from the Pillow Talk. You should have saved it for the other thread.


LOL, isn't that where you celebrated your honey moon the pillow talk?


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> NHS said:
> 
> 
> > I know where that is Huge.....just down the street from the Pillow Talk. You should have saved it for the other thread.
> ...


The Pillow Talk is one of them high falootin places that you pay for by the hour.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

So what, now homos have the market cornered on the word "gay" I don't think so. I'll use it in any _context_ I feel like!

This whole thread is GAY.

BTW, I'm feeling really happy and gay today so I'm in a good mood! Don't spoil it by cramming **** rights down my throat.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> ...So bwhntr, you admit it are a lousy antler hunter. Got it! Maybe stick to private land only!


That is on private land!!! Yes I suck when it comes to finding sheds!!! They look like sticks how are you supposed to see that?

Hey Zim...that vid was soooo gay as well. :mrgreen:


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> I agree with Tex to a degree, just never understood it I reckon. Then I read this one and I was obligated to reply:
> 
> 
> Rock Pile said:
> ...


This is my aunts house! For easter we would go out and pick up bone by the truck load... Then I guess everyone got the bug and now you have to race to the horn...... I still have me places though!


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Shane your up to high! Or kinda in the wrong place..... My 7 year old son picked up a brown 2pt the weekend before last in my dads back yard... Or just off of it in the wash!


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

You know where I bowhunt...The lower area is the wintering grounds...it should have antlers all over. The landowners kids seem to find them, they have a huge pile in the barn. I just suck.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> You know where I bowhunt...The lower area is the wintering grounds...it should have antlers all over. The landowners kids seem to find them, they have a huge pile in the barn. I just suck.


That would be the second to last place I would look for a horn... The center of the great Salt lake being the first!

Yes you do... and what is sad is that GirlDog is a great horn horse... If I had a scanner I could show you a picture with her packing 13, 5 and 6pt bone with me in the drivers seat! You may have seen the pictures before? Orson was there two... he found him a lonely set of 4pt deer horns!

The place you want to be is the Bookcliffs! There is bone under every bush!


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

I don't really want to shed hunt...I do like a good horse ride though. If she is such a great horn horse, I will make you a hell of a deal on her...I HATE that horse!


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> I don't really want to shed hunt...I do like a good horse ride though. If she is such a great horn horse, I will make you a hell of a deal on her...I HATE that horse!


I still own her! You aint paid me yet? Whats it been a year?


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

I paid for half of her...which is waaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyy more than she is worth! I promise I paid more for her than you did your dog! :shock:


btw, I do have the papers for her...technically I do own her....unfortunately...


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> I paid for half of her...which is waaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyy more than she is worth! I promise I paid more for her than you did your dog! :shock:
> 
> btw, I do have the papers for her...technically I do own her....unfortunately...


You think that them are her papers? She is a Mustang off the Rez! Watch out soon we will be hunting her!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

InvaderZim said:


> This is as good a time to post this as any. Its been bugging me for some time. Call it a little petpeve of mine...
> 
> [youtube:3152dw7c]http://www.youtube.com/v/uEpBYKOs3ys&hl=en&fs=1[/youtube:3152dw7c]
> 
> ...


So, if I understand correctly, the proper nomenclature is "That's so Zim?". Is that correct?


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> So, if I understand correctly, the proper nomenclature is "That's so Zim?". Is that correct?


I knew if anybody understood, you would.

(P.S. I voted for Pro and CS!) :wink:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

:shock: +  = :mrgreen:


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

InvaderZim said:


> Treehugnhuntr said:
> 
> 
> > So, if I understand correctly, the proper nomenclature is "That's so Zim?". Is that correct?


I knew if anybody understood, you would.

_*(P.S. I voted for Pro and CS!) :wink:[/*_quote]

Their so GAY.... I ment... THAT'S SO GAY!!!!

*WOW!*


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

TAK said:


> InvaderZim said:
> 
> 
> > Treehugnhuntr said:
> ...


Oooh, the trifecta!


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

The proper terminology in polite society is

*METROSEXUAL*


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Finnegan said:


> The proper terminology in polite society is
> 
> *METROSEXUAL*


What does idiot with a bow have to do with this topic?


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

p.s.

1,000 POSTS!

Gawd, I really need to get me a life. Or a woman. Wait a minute... No, never mind.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I thought you had a woman???


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

"Had" is the operative word. Married twice. Then I had a close call a year ago, but she was a bit too Irish.

Seeing as how all you married guys post more than me, I suppose it could be worse, eh? :lol:


----------

